# Cockatiels Paired with Finches



## CckatielAdopter (Apr 30, 2009)

Long time no see 

So my little Tiel is doing great once again and tamed nicely.
I know two cockatiels are very happy together, but I was wondering if a cockatiel and a finch would get along?
I'm not sure if the size difference matters or specific personalities.
I'd like to gat a finch friend for my Tiel because there's 6 finches at a humane society and they've been there for a couple months and I want them to get a caring home.

Anyhoo, thanks so much to any helpers


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Tiels are non aggressive and I have housed finches in my flights in the past. But the problem is...you really should NOT clip the finches wings...and they are FAST...so care has to be taken eveytime you take the tiel out of the cage that a finch does not fly out too.


----------



## CckatielAdopter (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks srtiels!
I'm so glad I can rescue a finch then =D
I didn't know you couldn't slip finches' wings, so I'll do some further research on them before I adopt one.
Thank you again for the info.!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I wouldn't do it, 'tiels may not be aggressive but I still wouldn't risk it. That's my opinion though.. I'd put the finch in a seperate cage next to the 'tiel.. so he or she? still has the "company" next door.


----------



## CckatielAdopter (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you solace.!
I'll probably put it in a cage next to him and hopefully they'll get used to each other.
But I'll certainly be very caucious of the whole situation. 

Is it true that if a bird has a mate that it won't want to be held anymore? It'll want to spend more time with it's friend?

Thanks again


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

CckatielAdopter said:


> Is it true that if a bird has a mate that it won't want to be held anymore? It'll want to spend more time with it's friend?



About the only time this is true is when the 1st bird is not strongly bonded to its human companion 

Most of the time when the 1st bird is strongly bonded with its human, it still wants all the interaction from its human when it has a birdy friend. But it'll still give attention to the birdy friend as well (if they get along that is, Not all birds get along even when they're the same species)


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I know a guy with an aviary containing about a dozen cockatiels and about a hundred finches (mostly zebras). They get along fine together and there's a lot of breeding in the aviary.


----------



## CckatielAdopter (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you atvchick95 and tielfan!=D

atvchick95, I'm glad my little guy will still like me when he gets his bird friend 

tielfan, Wow, that's proof that finches and tiels can co-exist, so that's great [:
I'm going to make sure that my birds are the same gender so they don't breed and create more little turds


----------

